# speedo cable replacement



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

hey all.
my 92 SE-R needs to have its speedometer cable replaced.

im thinking of looking through my local junkyards, as we have PLENTY of these here in town. my question for all you know-it-alls, is this:

what other car, besides the 1991-1994 SE-R use the same speedo cable?

knowing this will make my salvage search easier


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

*speedo*

just got to the dealer and get a nice new one for 38 bux

onlly 91-92 sentras have speedo cables. 93-94 are electronic


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

what about the speed sensor that the cable connects to, how much is one of those?


----------



## jammo (Aug 21, 2002)

Bonesmugglar said:


> just got to *the dealer and get a nice new one for 38 bux*
> 
> onlly 91-92 sentras have speedo cables. 93-94 are electronic


okay.
im gonna print this and take it to them.

they better respect the BONESMUGGLER!
lol

yah, i think i will.
my local stealerhip is located right behing my work.
i was thinking it would be at least TWICE that amount.


----------

